# Photoshop Elements 9



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

I have been trying trials of PhotoShop Elements 9, Lightroom3, and Aperture. Haven't made a final decision between Lightroom and Aperture.

Having problems with Elements 9. Takes long time with beach ball spinning to import an Event or just one image from iPhoto. I have 4 GB Ram. Anyone else using this program and having this problem ?

I am very annoyed/perplexed that I cannot create a watermark in Aperture. Suggests I need to develop in Elements or Lightroom.

Quite new to more detailed photo editing and using the weather as my reason to take the time to give some of these programs a good trial.

all suggestions welcomed.


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

I use Lightroom 3. So far it handles all my image processing needs except the odd times.



egremont said:


> I am very annoyed/perplexed that I cannot create a watermark in Aperture. Suggests I need to develop in Elements or Lightroom.


Don't know anything about Aperture. You can create watermark in Lightroom. See this quick tutorial.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

yeeeha : Agree, I have had no problem making watermark/copyright in Lightroom but that means exporting image from Aperture or importing watermark file (psd) to Aperture, which then necessitates having two programs. I do like the looks and feel of Aperture and still very puzzled by lack of this feature.

I have had the occasional hangup within Lightroom. Maybe need an upgrade in ram.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Watermarking is under Image Export. Set up a new Preset, and the option for watermarking is at the bottom.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

polywog: I am aware of this option. As stated under the Aperture help, you need to make up a number of sizes of your watermark and save them as a .psd file.

Where are you making up your copyright/watermarks ?

thanks


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

I just downloaded the trial version of Elements. It is sort of like Microsoft Office in that it is so bloated with crap. I agree it takes forever to even save a file. I am sticking with my older version of CS Photoshop.

John


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

egremont said:


> polywog: I am aware of this option. As stated under the Aperture help, you need to make up a number of sizes of your watermark and save them as a .psd file.
> 
> Where are you making up your copyright/watermarks ?
> 
> thanks


Sorry missed that part. I just made a PNG with transparency for mine, never bothered using a psd.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks polywog: Gives me another method to learn - have never made a PNG. I will give it a whirl.

Maybe Aperture 4 will correct this lack of the ability to make a watermark/copyright within the program. I must admit that I like the "looks" of my photo/images in Aperture the best.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

morning: alexdisuja123: My mail is receiving notice of your posting but I am not finding your message in the forum.

There is a site called AdobeTV which has many short videos of parts of their programs. For elements 9 go to :
AdobeTV | Learn Photoshop Elements 9 which has a number of short videos of various actions in the program. Not sure of the cost of a e-book on the subject but that might be worth checking out. Could you request a book from your public library to borrow? Cannot think of any other suggestions this morning but will send you links if I find anything useful.
There are many useful short videos on UTube that are useful even if they are for an earlier version.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

For WaterMarks in Aperture: I have been doing allot of searching and reading and have found a good solution that does not require owning Lightroom or Photoshop Elements 9.

There is a beta in Gimp for Snow Leopard that works. Best, it is free and only took a couple of attempts to make up what I wished. Nice to have choices. Looked at a couple of other plugins or small programs but they were very restrictive in font types/styles.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

egremont said:


> morning: alexdisuja123: My mail is receiving notice of your posting but I am not finding your message in the forum.


That's because he/she is/was a spammer, now expunged.


----------

